# 3 New Mods This Season (So Far)



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll try to post some pics soon, but I wanted to recommend the 3 mods I did this year. After a week at Disney's Ft. Wilderness, we have used all three extensively and I can tell you they are all worth their weight in gold! These were an investment of about $100 and a half-hour, and have proved more valuable than anything since the MaxxAir.

1. OxyGenics Showerhead - purchased at CW, about $45. Totally changes the shower for us. My wife and daughters now LOVE the OB shower. It makes use of low-pressure to give a real shower, and even better, it uses less water so the hot water lasts longer!









2. Toilet-paper holder - from Target, $11. I can't believe there wasn't one included on the 300BH, but no~ this is a simple yet satisfying mod. Very useful.









3. Wayne's RV Stabilizer - http://www.waynesrvstabilizer.com/ - purchased at CW, $49. I wondered if this would do anything and decided to try it, because someone here said it worked. IT WORKS! My wife always complained of the side-to-side rocking in the RV, especially when laying in bed. BAL chocks would stop the back and forth, but when someone walked around, there was still a little rocking side-to-side as the springs settled back, that the BAL chocks never could quiet. This stopped it. The stabilizer is a pretty simple trapezoid-shaped set of bars that push up under the rear bumper to hold it tight. There is a ratchet on the bottom that pulls it tight. You get the stabilizers set like normal, then pop this in place and lock it in. Takes 2 minutes. Once in place, the floor of the OB is stable! I've used it on a concrete pad, where you would expect it to work perfectly, and it did - I've also used it twice now in the woods, with the same benefit (haven't tried it in sand yet.) I CANNOT RECOMMEND THIS HIGHLY ENOUGH!









Looking back, I consider these all "must-do" mods. I can't believe I waited this long to do them!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks ZHB,

Yeah...I've finally got an Oxygenics Shower Head on order...I found one on eBAY a little cheaper...but it's a place in NY that takes up to 10 days just to ship the order out. Hmmm...I don't get that.

The Toilet Paper Holder...go figure...my Outback didn't come with one either. I haven't jumped on that project because the spirits haven't given me a good idea of where to put it. It's something I'll have to get around to someday soon though.

Stabilizers are nice. You can almost induce a mild case of sea sickness without them over the course of a week.

My next project is to slide my Spare Tire/Spare Tire holder over a bit on the bumper and fabricate a bracket which I can U-bolt onto the bumper to hold my Barker Tank. I figured a metal ring at the bottom for the wheel end to drop into...and a couple of tabs off the upright with holes drilled...that will secure the handle. I figured a long hasp padlock could secure the barker tank handle to the tabs...in the same holes used for the handle adjustment pin. That way it might stay put and not walk off somewhere.

Keep up the good mod'ing and giving us motivation!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fo the TP holder, we purchased one of these spring load bars...and presto, you have a great place to hold TP.


----------



## kmonty1 (Apr 24, 2011)

ZHB said:


> I'll try to post some pics soon, but I wanted to recommend the 3 mods I did this year. After a week at Disney's Ft. Wilderness, we have used all three extensively and I can tell you they are all worth their weight in gold! These were an investment of about $100 and a half-hour, and have proved more valuable than anything since the MaxxAir.
> 
> 1. OxyGenics Showerhead - purchased at CW, about $45. Totally changes the shower for us. My wife and daughters now LOVE the OB shower. It makes use of low-pressure to give a real shower, and even better, it uses less water so the hot water lasts longer!
> 
> ...


Which shower head to you get? I just did a google search for it and went to amazon.com and they have about 50 different kinds. I like the idea of using less water and feeling like a real shower.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha, we also did those exact same mods. I would also consider them must do mods. That stabilizer bar is a must, especially when you are full timers and want a smidgen of intimacy.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

My TP holder. $13 at Lowes.




Already have the Oxygenics, I'll be looking into the stabilizer.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Fo the TP holder, we purchased one of these spring load bars...and presto, you have a great place to hold TP.


Love this mod...did it when we had the OB. "The View" did not come with a holder and so far we have not found a good place to put one ,all the shelves are closed door type so this one want work for us this time.

Happy Camping ...Lynn


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

ZHB said:


> I'll try to post some pics soon, but I wanted to recommend the 3 mods I did this year. After a week at Disney's Ft. Wilderness, we have used all three extensively and I can tell you they are all worth their weight in gold! These were an investment of about $100 and a half-hour, and have proved more valuable than anything since the MaxxAir.
> 
> 1. OxyGenics Showerhead - purchased at CW, about $45. Totally changes the shower for us. My wife and daughters now LOVE the OB shower. It makes use of low-pressure to give a real shower, and even better, it uses less water so the hot water lasts longer!
> 
> ...


These all sound like some good Mods and you have been busy!

We did some must do mods today...spent the whole day added brass screen to all the vents( fridge;water heater etc....) We have lots of Red Wasp and Dirt Doppers around here and sure don't need any of them building a nest in the vents.

Happy Camping.....Lynn


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

What size Wayne's Stabilizer's did you purchase?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

curious about the Stabilizers as well.. i was thinking of trying something like that. I hadn't seen Wayne's version. I was looking at the BAL lock arm type.
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-jacks/bal-lockbar-stabilizer.htm

Does the Oxygenics head have an on/off button, or is it always at least a trickle flow?


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> curious about the Stabilizers as well.. i was thinking of trying something like that. I hadn't seen Wayne's version. I was looking at the BAL lock arm type.
> http://www.pplmotorh...-stabilizer.htm
> 
> Does the Oxygenics head have an on/off button, or is it always at least a trickle flow?


It just trickles, but because it uses so little water, I never turn mine off. I just use it like a regular shower.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We must be in the minority regarding the Oxygenics shower, because we're not real crazy about it. The kids find it difficult to turn on and off, and even when it's "off", it still spits out quite a bit of water. We found that we were actually using more water having to fiddle with the thing - kind of important when you don't have a sewer hookup. It also sticks out quite far from the wall, making the tiny shower even smaller. I removed it and reinstalled the stock shower head and the wife and kids are much happier. I think with full hookups, or even for the home it would be great.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

You're not the only one.

I installed an Oxygenics showerhead...and the first time my wife used it she said --- "That's gotta go!".

But after a little conversing...I found out that she didn't like the spray hittin her in the face. In a little shower stall --- she just couldn't get away from the thing.

So, I installed a Shower Bar.










Now she can adjust it to her height...and I can adjust it to my height... and, magically, she really likes it now.

I guess the question begs to be asked. WHY don't they like it?

I installed one of those on/off valves...but we just let it run now. Even then...it's still taking the same two showers each plus washing dishes to fill our 30 gallon grey tank. And it's so much better than the combat showers we used to take.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Chuggs said:


> You're not the only one.
> 
> I installed an Oxygenics showerhead...and the first time my wife used it she said --- "That's gotta go!".
> 
> ...


Where did you get the push-button on/off valve? An easy way for six and eight year-olds to turn the water on and off would be a good thing. I see you also have a somewhat different shower surround than we have. Ours has a huge soap dish that sticks out from the middle of the long wall - great for banging elbows. The wife and kids seem to like the stock shower head that gives a few spray patterns and drips very little when turned off.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Home Depot sells the in-line water stop/start switch. Made by Delta. $5.99 here. Works like a champ.


----------

